

(Not so) Scary terms in offer letters. - wheels
http://venturehacks.com/articles/not-so-scary-terms-in-offer-letters

======
timcederman
Fine when I checked.

------
motoko
404? flagged for broken!

~~~
nivi
Fixed. =)

